# Tactics to expect in an urban environment...



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

You've seen the news. You've been paying attention to the protests. You've watched them devolve into riots, vandalism, arson, theft, assault, and even murder.
We know what leftists have done in the cities.
But what more could they do?

What types of attacks, ambushes, pitfalls, or just plain evil can we expect to see play out in the urban landscape?
We can expect more fires. They're already promoting this with their new slogan "Be water, Spread fire". This is reaching outside of these urban centers as well, but that's for another upcoming thread.
We've seen them attempt to establish a city within a city with the failed "CHAZ/CHOP" fantasy land they created in Portland.
Was this a trial run? We saw it in other cities, but they were quickly dismantled.
Will they seek to establish their bases of operation within urban cities across the country? A place where law enforcement has been told to stand down and DAs are letting people go without charges?
Seems as good a place as any to start a command center for local operations.

Will we begin to see additional "choose a side" theatrics play out?
_"Put your first up or we burn your apartment complex down!"_
All tyrants use force to garner support, or at least the illusion of it.
_"Put this sign in your window or we'll torch the place."_
Could we see block by block culling of opposition?
_"Pledge your fealty or die?"_

With such a confined space, controlling the flow of traffic will be pretty easy. They could put a stranglehold on the city's resources, immediately becoming the "overlords" of the masses trapped within.

I think the advice "get out at the first signs" is more than obvious.
When the shooting starts, you better be long gone.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The cities are going to be a problem. Especially where the Mayors and police departments are complicit. With major distribution centers, highways, trucking hubs, relay centers, communications, internet hubs, and airports, they can can control the flow of goods and people.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Grab and run, Distract while other do the deed. Random violence to create fear. Always keep in mind crime is the real reason for the riots and act committed. The so called cause is a distraction.


----------

